# biopsy and C&D on same lesion



## CatchTheWind (Apr 3, 2014)

Scenario: Pt has a lesion that the doctor believes (based on appearance) to be a skin cancer. Rather than making the patient come back for a second visit, he goes ahead and does a C&D today. But before destroying the lesion, he takes a piece of it by shave biopsy to send to pathology "just to be sure."

Can you bill for the biopsy? (Personally, I do not believe so, as it will bundle with the C&D.  But I want to be certain!)


----------



## hudiknight (Apr 4, 2014)

*biopsy vs Curettagw*

His intent as stated was to go ahead and destroy the lesion, so use that code. The specimen being sent does not warrant and additional biopsy charge.  It was included in the destruction service.  If the biopsy was done and no additional procedure, then you could charge for the shave biopsy.


----------



## JesseL (Apr 4, 2014)

You should also wait for the path and then code by the path.  And yea if its donee on the same lesion its bundled.

http://www.aad.org/dw/monthly/2012/...-biopsy-in-conjunction-with-another-procedure


----------

